# Minnesota Iron Range #1



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any word on this one guys?


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Open Virginia 1st series: triple with 2 retired. Long retired @ 325 tight to the back of the flyer thrown to the right, shot 1st, left retired @ 225 thrown to the left, tight up against a tree line, shot 2nd. Flyer up the middle @ 200, thrown to the left, shot 3rd. You have to angle across a road for the left retired and take a corner of water for the long retired.

NW winds at 8-10 mph. Could change for tomorrow. T-storms forecast in the am.
Stopped at 8 pm with about 12 dogs to run, including reruns and no-birds. Starting with dog 50 at 7:30 am at Medford's.
Amateur starts at Furin's.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

4th series derby call backs are:


1,2,4,5,7,11,12,13


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

1st-Doc/Patton
2nd-Blue/Harp
3rd-Jackson/Unger
4th-Clyde/Patton
RJ- Haze/Patton

JAMS Eli, Greta


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Great job Mark. You are on a big Roll.
That is one great golden.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Pinetree said:


> Great job Mark. You are on a big Roll.
> That is one great golden.


What Mr. Bruce said!!! A huge congratulations!!!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Keep rolling Marc. Congratulations.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Marc and Travis, on another WIN with Doc!



rita


----------



## 8DuckCaller (Jun 19, 2011)

How about Open All-Age?


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats to Jim Hurst and Smokie on their Amatuer 2nd!!

Barb


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats to all! Where can I find more info on Doc?


----------



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

Come on guys how's the opening doing?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

jonathon27 said:


> Come on guys how's the opening doing?


Results on EE


----------

